# Ground Rod Questions



## tombrinson (Sep 10, 2011)

I took the exam in April and did not pass.

I had several questions related to multiple ground rods, equivalent resistance and spacing questions. Anyone have a good reference for these?


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 10, 2011)

tombrinson said:


> I took the exam in April and did not pass.
> I had several questions related to multiple ground rods, equivalent resistance and spacing questions. Anyone have a good reference for these?


NEC


----------



## BamaBino (Sep 11, 2011)

tombrinson said:


> I took the exam in April and did not pass.
> I had several questions related to multiple ground rods, equivalent resistance and spacing questions. Anyone have a good reference for these?


Do you mean that out of the 80 total questions several questions related to multiple ground rods, equivalent resistance and spacing?


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 11, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> tombrinson said:
> 
> 
> > I took the exam in April and did not pass.
> ...



I am hoping all the ground rod stuff can be answered from the NEC


----------

